# Do wild pigeons get cold in the winter?



## lauraemily (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi all, 

I'm new to the world of pigeons so please forgive my ignorance. Recently moved into a new apartment in September (Toronto, Canada). My boyfriend and I have noticed two wild pigeons that habitually return/sleep on our bedroom balcony. Because we don't use the balcony, we've decided to let them alone for the winter (despite a bit of mess), and I've grown kind of fond of watching them through the window. We don't feed them or give them water as they look fairly healthy and well fed so I'm sure there is good supply for them somewhere in the area, and I don't want to attract more birds into their home. 

Now that the nights are getting colder I've noticed them huddled into the closest corner on the floor, near the door to escape the brunt of the winds (16th floor). We don't have any furniture on the balcony (therefore no shelter for them) and I'm a little heartbroken to see them looking so cold. If i put a box or even a chair or something out there, would the extra shelter be better for them or would they probably just ignore it- or worse, would a new foreign object in their environment scare them off? Is it necessary to help them out in the winter months? We have some crazy cold winter nights up here. I never thought I would care about pigeons until I started seeing the same two every day and now I feel a motherly-type responsibility for them. Please help me out with any advice, or tell me to stop worrying so much about it 'cause they'll be fine! 

thanks


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, they get cold. Especially if they can't get out of the wind or weather. It probably wouldn't scare them off if you were to put like a roost box out there that they could go into. At least I don't think it would. They will either use it or they won't. I think it's nice of you to think about them. Maybe even a board to block the wind on the windiest side of the balcony, as long as it is connected so as not to blow over in the wind.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for caring about them! Woukd offer what Jay3 has suggested. Luckily wild pigeons are adapted to,being outside and can seek out shelter.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

That's so nice of you to care about them, they are lovely birds despite what many people will say. I hope they use any shelter you provide, perhaps a little hay lining the bottom may be nice too - I'd add the hay once they start using the box though in case it's all too new to them.


----------

